

Ask HN: I'm going on an internetless vacation today. Any book recommendations? - ncphillips

In about 6 hours I am heading south to an all inclusive resort for a week. There&#x27;s no internet, and not much for TV, so we plan on doing a lot of reading on the beach.<p>Does anyone have book suggestions?<p>So far I&#x27;m taking down Deadhouse Gates by Steven Erickson, Walden by Thoreau, and a book on the Philosophy of Language to mess with my brain.<p>Any kind of book will do, but bonus points for books that I can learn something from but aren&#x27;t ridiculously difficult, are travel friendly, and I can probably find at a university library.<p>Let me know some of your favourites.<p>Thanks!
======
duncan_bayne
How about:

[http://www.amazon.com/TCP-Guide-Comprehensive-Illustrated-
Pr...](http://www.amazon.com/TCP-Guide-Comprehensive-Illustrated-
Protocols/dp/159327047X/)

;)

------
larleys
The entire magicians trilogy by Lev Grossman - also anything by Jon Ronson
(particularly 'the Men Who Stare at Goats' or 'Them'). You'll learn from any
of these - and have a great time!

------
AtmaScout
I'm enjoying The Martian by Andy Weir.

